# How much do you pay at the pump??



## texasgirl (Aug 11, 2005)

Middie's thread on higher gas prices was interesting and I was wondering, with everyone scattered all over, what do you pay for gas?
Our gas down here in nowhere land is $2.24 a gallon.
It will go down to $2.14 and then back up again. The most it has been so far is $2.48.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 11, 2005)

$$ 2.56   the last time I looked.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 11, 2005)

I let hubby put gas in my car because I'm afraid to know how much it is now!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 11, 2005)

Very very wise of you!   It hurts to pay so much.


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2005)

I have to convert liters to gallons. If I am not mistaken we are paying $3.71/US gallon.


----------



## middie (Aug 11, 2005)

about $2.79 here. 4 days ago it was $2.19 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2005)

$2.69 per gallon for 93 octane.  The regular is about $0.20 per gallon lower.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 11, 2005)

$2.89 - $3.05 depending on the town and gas station.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 11, 2005)

Gas went up today, to $2.599/gallon US.  It jumped up from $2.469/gallon US just today.  Gas prices here are alway 10¢/gallon higher than elsewhere in Southern MI, and I can't remember why.

I've noticed lately, that, the price at the pump goes up, holds high for a couple days, go down a little for about 24 hours, then shoots up again, higher than what it was.  It's been doing this now for 2 weeks.  I have no idea when, or if, it's going to end.


----------



## tweedee (Aug 12, 2005)

$ 2.54 TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 12, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Gas went up today, to $2.599/gallon US. It jumped up from $2.469/gallon US just today. Gas prices here are alway 10¢/gallon higher than elsewhere in Southern MI, and I can't remember why.
> 
> I've noticed lately, that, the price at the pump goes up, holds high for a couple days, go down a little for about 24 hours, then shoots up again, higher than what it was. It's been doing this now for 2 weeks. I have no idea when, or if, it's going to end.


 

When I went to the store this morning, it is $2.36 now.
Your right, it's been doing this for about 2 months here. Gas pump roller coaster.


----------



## licia (Aug 12, 2005)

I saw 2.36 one place - 2.43 another.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, this morning, I was headed to work, and I saw several different prices for gas.  I was really interested in seeing what the Admiral station was, as they "usually" are the last to raise prices, and the first to drop.  Well, their price was $2.569/gallon US.  However, the Clark station across the street apparently NEVER went up, and were doing land-run business with gas at $2.459/gallon US.  A quarter-mile south, a BP station was completely vacant with $2.599/gallon US posted.

When I came home, most stations were at $2.569/gallon US, while the one Admiral station was now down to $2.459/gallon US, and the Clark station was unchanged.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 13, 2005)

They are outrageous for this area and I don't see an end in site.

Danville, IL averaging 2.38 a gallon
Covington, IN averaging 2.49 a gallon


----------



## licia (Aug 13, 2005)

I certainly can't understand what is going on, but I'm afraid there is going to be a real problem if prices don't settle down.I think we are all going to feel the pinch very shortly.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 13, 2005)

Walled Lake Michigan   $2.59........Ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PeppA (Aug 13, 2005)

Personaly I want to move out of this state. For gas it's not good. I feel for the people who live in California. It's worse


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 13, 2005)

Most stations are now selling at $2.449/gallon US.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 13, 2005)

Today, I paid $2.69 in Reno, NV for regular.


----------



## Dove (Aug 14, 2005)

It was $2.59.9 at Costco today. That's less then other gas stations in the area of Sacramento Ca.
$2.79.9 for the higer grade.


----------



## middie (Aug 31, 2005)

gas is up to $3.09 a gallon here !!!!!!
it WAS $2.69 yesterday !!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow, middie, and I thought we had it bad!  It was $2.49 this morning and when I drove by a bit ago it's up to $2.79.


----------



## VIDEODROME (Aug 31, 2005)

$3 and climbing


----------



## middie (Aug 31, 2005)

video it'll be climbing here too.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 31, 2005)

I saw on CNBC today a gas station showing a price of 3.69 for regular!!!


----------



## middie (Aug 31, 2005)

that's crazy kleenex. so sad.


----------



## MJ (Aug 31, 2005)

$3.29 for regular here in wonderful Wisconsin.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 31, 2005)

Just a few minutes ago we paid $ 2.65..but it was $ 2.89 two blocks down the street...so probably the last time we'll see that LOW price.  lol


----------



## callie (Aug 31, 2005)

Yesterday gas was $2.80...this morning $3.02!  Yikes!!  Glad I put some gas in my car Monday.  Looks like I'll be walking more


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 31, 2005)

This morning, it was $2.55, this afternoon, $2.80 

At least dh isn't driving 100 miles a day anymore to work!!
Now he drives a whole 1 mile there and back total 
I have to drive further than him now, but, that's ok, I carpool with the kids and if they ride with me, they pay some of the gas!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 31, 2005)

2.74 this morning... not sure what it is now.
I don't want to know.   I bet a lot of people are
staying home for the holiday weekend instead of 
driving far away.

I'm so glad we filled up the big old gas guzzling truck 
yesterday!!!  And that we bought our plane tickets
a month ago.  Prices are only going to go UP UP UP!!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 31, 2005)

I just paid $3.15 for regular....Premium was $3.29.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 31, 2005)

I saw it for 3.79 today.  But it was only 2.89 at a place 2 blocks later


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 31, 2005)

Heres the scoop folks. And its not good. I spoke to a gas station manager. She said its going up AGAIN another 20 cents from $3.39 for 87 octaine. THIS is where it gets VERRY scary. She said that by mid to late Sept. that prices will be around $5 a gallon!!! Yes..... thats right. FIVE dollars a gallon for 87 octaine. Fill you tanks NOW! Keep them topped off. Get rid of your fuel hog if you cant afford $5/gallon. 

This is serious stuff. Pres. Bush is releasing oil from the reserves. BUT there arent enough refineries in service. Thats why the price is going up!!!
God help us.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 31, 2005)

5 dollars a gallon.... 
I think we'll be staying at home and 
enjoying our own back yard.


----------



## callie (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a trip planned to see my daughter later in September...I hope I can afford the gas.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 31, 2005)

Just gassed up today, at $2.69 regular; but my son just called and said it was going up to $3 tomorrow.

Also, on my forum at work, (transcriptionists from all over the country), someone said they were rationing gas in COlumbus, Georgia.


----------



## middie (Aug 31, 2005)

so much for my trip to pennsylvania in december *sigh*


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 1, 2005)

We paid 2.51 on Tuesday. Yesterday it was 2.75 in the morning then 2.95 by afternoon.

I received an e mail suggesting that we all boycott the gas stations on Sept. 1st. Maybe the loss of one days revenue will open someon's eyes. I'm gonna do it. How about you all?


----------



## middie (Sep 1, 2005)

lynda you can but those never work. it'll take everyone in the country to do that.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 1, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> so much for my trip to pennsylvania in december *sigh*


 


I'll keep my fingers crossed that it'll go down by then.  I still want to meet!


----------



## amcardon (Sep 1, 2005)

I work nights and yesterday (Wednesday) it was $2.54 for 85 octane (regular), when my wife filled up at 4PM it was $2.68 and when I went to work at 11PM it was $2.89.  $0.35 increase in 1 day!  This is insane!  And of course this is all happening when we have 4 road-trips that we're obligated to... and in a car that gets around 17mpg...

I know this sounds stupid, but I will never forget the last time I filled up for less than $1/gal... It was November 17, 2002 in Cheyenne, WY and I paid $0.98/gal.  I can't remember my Mother's birthday but I can remember that date!


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2005)

On the way into work I notice one of the places I pass was now at $2.99. They are not the least expensive place I usually check, but I am sure it will be going even higher this week.


----------



## Raine (Sep 1, 2005)

Paid $3.39 for 93 octane(that was all they had) this morning.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 1, 2005)

*Katrina*

Doesn't this all have to do with Katrina?  I heard that two oil refineries were put out of order.  They all have said we should be more independent with this oil.  My niece in Georgia called on her way home from work, said all the gas stations had long lines.  Everyone worried they are going to start rationing gas.  People are going to start to panic.  They have suggested that the whole country boycott the stations for one day and see what the results would be. Having something control our lives like this is truly unfair. Seems whenever something is necessary they use that to their advantage.  This all stems from greed.  ARen't some people considerting using corn or soy bean oil?  So much other things on people's mind already and then to cause more problems?  My son rides his bike 26 miles to work one way.  Hope someone doesn't find cause to resent it.  Life is always presenting problems.  Too much for us to handle alone.  We all have to try to do our best.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

well yesterday we paid 0.98/litre=3.92/gal......today well pay  1.18/litre=4.72/gal........somethigns gotta give!!


----------



## sinistr (Sep 1, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> well yesterday we paid 0.98/litre=3.92/gal......today well pay 1.18/litre=4.72/gal........somethigns gotta give!!


yeah, its been around $4.60-4.80 this week with no sign of going down to much


----------



## Raine (Sep 1, 2005)

Notice they only drastically increase the price of things people really need, gas, milk etc, and never the things you don't need, like cigerettes or beer.


----------



## sinistr (Sep 1, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Notice they only drastically increase the price of things people really need, gas, milk etc, and never the things you don't need, like cigerettes or beer.


here in canada cigarettes got taxed fairly heavily and are now $7-10 per pack. Luckily I don't smoke, but it seems like everything is going to get taxed, here atleast.


----------



## kleenex (Sep 1, 2005)

On CNNHN they had a gas station in the USA with a price tag of 4.99 a gallon for regular.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

sinistr...where in Canada are you?


----------



## sinistr (Sep 1, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> sinistr...where in Canada are you?


I'm in ontario, about 90 minutes west  of toronto


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey sinistr, welcome to the boards, good to see another Canadian. 

Gas is up to $1.15/liter here, $4.27 a US gallon. YIKES! The stations were lined up for hours yesterday as we got word it was going up. 

A family member in the petroleum industry tells me that 40% of our gas dollar goes to the federal government. MORE if you fill up at the PetroCan stations. Sheesh!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 1, 2005)

Darn PetroCan!!!!   They are EVIL! Part of the axis of evil and MUST be pounded into submission! Grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 2, 2005)

Last week regular gas was $2.99 in my town.  Now it is $3.59!!


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 2, 2005)

I walk. But I do desperately need a new pair of runners, which will set me back a bit, but I'm a sales hound so probably not too much.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 2, 2005)

I applaud you for walking.    I walk to the store and post office.  But work is 13 miles away and I would look pretty funny walking down the highway in my Forest Service uniform and boots carrying my lunchbox.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 2, 2005)

I walk to my car.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 2, 2005)

We are out in the country, so we can't walk where we need to go.  Yesterday our gas was up to $2.49 and today it was $2.99.  

 Barbara


----------



## amcardon (Sep 2, 2005)

*GasBuddy*

Have any of you tried GasBuddy to find the cheapest gas in your area?  I live in tiny town in the middle of nowhere and it still shows the accurate gas prices for every gas station in town...


----------



## amcardon (Sep 2, 2005)

GasBuddy shows rates for Canada as well as the US...


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 2, 2005)

Bush Needs To put A Freeze on it now! This is nuts The OIL Companies Are Using this as an excuse to Line their pockets.
Its 2.99 for reg. here thats up .50 in less than a week! I know These prices aren't as high as other places but the the sharp raise is more than most of us can afford! Ask for ethanol and for them to make it 50/50 that will start to save us money !


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 2, 2005)

Yesterday it started out at $2.79 and was $3.19 by the end of the day.  We heard that by the end of today it should be up to $4.05.

DH and I are trying hard not to complain about how much we're paying for gas when we think of the magnitude of tragedy that hit so many people along the gulf.  It still hurts to fill up the tank, though.  I just hope it's short term.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 2, 2005)

YIKES! Last week it was $2.19 - this morning it was $3.09!

Buy less and drive less ... if there isn't a shortage the prices will come back down quicker.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 2, 2005)

I just paid $3.39 for the highest octane - it seems the Exxon stations have it for 10 cents less across the board than all the other stations.


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah I was very surprised that the Exxon station by my office was the lowest ($2.99) either here or by my house. Usually they are a little higher and the smaller places charge a little less, but that seems to be revered right now.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 2, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Yeah I was very surprised that the Exxon station by my office was the lowest ($2.99) either here or by my house. Usually they are a little higher and the smaller places charge a little less, but that seems to be revered right now.


Since they usually charge more than the smaller places, they can afford to charge a little less now.  Also, they are hoping that people will switch over to their gas during the shortage and then continue going there.

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Sep 2, 2005)

whoo hoo !!!!!!! down to 2.99 at speedway.
everywhere else ranges from 3.09- 3.69 !!!

who'd have thought 2.99 would make me
happy ?? lol. word is it's supposed to go up 
3.99 tonight. guess we'll see. glad
i filled up when i did though


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

I just went into town, Brookshires has the cheapest at $3.00 for regular unleaded
and goes up to $3.29 for premium.
I hope that something happens real soon to bring the prices back down.
I feel for all of you guys in the northern states, looks like ya'll are paying more than we are.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 2, 2005)

Up to 3.79 for premium here on LI. I waited online at exxon for 2.99. What really stinks from my stand point is you CAN NOT get anywhere on LI without driving aways, and now we can't afford to drive!


----------



## sinistr (Sep 2, 2005)

its at $6.50 today, I'm glad I got a month supply last week, before this all happened.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 2, 2005)

wow are you ever getting blasted down there!  Good ol' east....sorry


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 3, 2005)

It is $3.59 in my town.


----------



## tweedee (Sep 3, 2005)

It's up to $3.09 now


----------



## Claire (Sep 4, 2005)

On Thursday (Aug 30, I think)(never can remember which months have how many days!!) it was $2.92 at WalMart, which is usually a dime cheaper than all the other stations in town, and a nickel higher than the stations across the river in Dubuque.  (In Iowa we can buy gas that is supplemented with corn (don't ask me, I haven't a clue) and it is cheaper.  Yes, we asked our Ford dealership (we have an F150) and they said, "Go for it!"  So it is cheaper, and not quite as dependent upon the vagueries (oh, dear, spelling) of the foreign and gulf gas markets.  Since we need to go to Iowa once a month or so, and we drive so seldom, we gas up when we are there.


----------

